# Which snowblower to buy? Ariens 722 or Toro 2450?



## ybnorml (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm looking for a single stage snowblower to clear walkways. I was going to go with a 2 stage, but I need something lite due to the fact that I have a hitch salt spreader and I need to lift it over the side of my truck. I need a blower that works. I will not be doing many if any drives, just walks. I've done a lot of research and I came up with the ariens 522 or the Toro 2450. They are about the same price. The ariens has a 7hp compared to the Toro's 5hp......

If anyone has experience with either of these blowers, I'd really appreciate the feedback. I have done a search on these blowers and came up with very little luck.....

Thanks!!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm buying two Toro 3650's in the next week or two.. I would go with Toro but they are both quality machines..


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have one of the Toros. I have the 4 hp model and it works great. This will be the 6th year and we have yet to replace a part. It will go through 12" of snow no problem. It is only 20" wide. That would be the only draw back.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 22, 2003)

Which exact model is the Toro 4 hp model cet? I've also been looking at the Toro powerlite 325, 3.25hp model. Any thoughts on this one?

The quick responses are great!!!!!!!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm not sure of the model #. It is 24__. I haven't looked at it for a few months and it is at the shop right now. You need more hp when it is wet and heavy. Any new snow that has not been walked on is easy to do. My buddy has a 5hp model and I would say you could not see a difference.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I use Simplicity, always. They are harder to repair though, parts are available, but time wise, it's harder.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i used a toro 3650 last winter and it worked very well.went through heavy snow and through 1 ft drifts like nothing was there. this year i have to buy my own and will get the same blower, a 3650 from wise sales,(do a search) they are the cheapest that i could find at $569.00 delievered.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Got a link for that Wise Sales? Didn't come up with anything on Google.


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

We have both of the blowers in our company and find myselfing taking the orange one more often than not.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

How about weight.

Is either one lighter than the other?

Or easier to grab and lift?

I'll be lifting over the side of the truck as well.

My dealer carries Ariens products, but Ariens as a lawnmower is tough to get parts for. They change things every year.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

www.wisesales.com is the link.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I picked up a Toro 2450 recoil at the end of last season and this season will be the first time I put it to use. I picked this one for quality, just like qualitylawncare said, as well as price. $450.00 cash from a local supplier.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## seabird (Nov 16, 2005)

can anyone give me a review on the Ariens 722 and how it compares to the Toro 2450 or 3650?


----------



## Mr.PLOWSI (Nov 15, 2004)

I personally love my Snow Commander. I've had it for 2 seasons and it it a sweet machine. I've gone through 10+ with it with no problems. The best part about the snowbloer is the self propel. Best sinle stage you can buy, I just brought a 2450 for a backup,


----------



## seabird (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks, however it seems there is a ton of info on the single stage toros but i cant seem to find a decent review of the ariens. i hear the ariens is also good but i would love to hear some personal experiences with them and how they compare to the toro. they seem like good value for the money as you can buy a 7hp at the same price as a 5hp toro.


----------



## gdeangel (Oct 23, 2007)

*Any addittional thought on Ariens 722*

I'm going to resurrect this thread since I'm looking at Toro vs. Ariens as well and having the same trouble finding insightful review of the Ariens 722 performance. It's been a few years since the last post, so does anyone have any experience + / - to share about how the 722 holds up. I'm a homeowner just looking for something that can tear through my driveway fast even if its wet or heavy snow, but want a single stage to get clear down to my concrete.

It's hard not to find people recommending the Toro line, but then their 7 HP snow commander model is like $300 more at Home Depot than the Ariens 7HP model is from a mail order dealer... purplebou and it seems to have a better paddle warranty. I don't understand why there's not more out there on the Ariens.

Also, specifically, I want to get something my wife can handle if she needs to ... Any insight is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lbyl1953 (Oct 13, 2005)

*toro*

I have had many different single stage snow throwers and Toro has always been the best. as for two stage I have ariens and got rid of my toro two stage machines. Toro single stage machines go through most anything


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

The only difference between the Toro 3650 and the 2450 is the neato keen crank handle on the chute that comes with the 3650. Save your money and get the 2450 with the quick slide manual chute. Thank me later. And normally I always recommend the Toro single stage over any WB Blower on the planet, but if you are going to be lifting it over the side of the truck bed, my advice to you is to get the lightest machine you can.

The toro weighs 65-70 lbs. I purposely bought a swing away tailgate spreader because I know for a fact I can not lift that thing safely over the bed rails. I also have a little body lift, but even without that it would be a challenge without hurting yourself, scraping the truck, or damaging the machine. Plus I carry a lesco spreader with me for sidewalk, and specialty chloride apps.


----------

